# formular



## cLAYer (17. Februar 2002)

hi leute,
also ich wollte auf meiner seite ein email formaular machen, aber ich weiss net wie das geht kann mir jemand helfen.

man muss name, email und text eintragen können mehr muss auch nicht sein.





ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen =)


----------



## braindad (17. Februar 2002)

schau dir mal >>clickme<< an. formmailer.com bietet das kostenlos an und ist leicht einzubauen und zu knfigurieren. IMHO das beste, wenn man selbst kein cgi hat. proBIERs mal aus


----------



## Samuel (20. Februar 2002)

*hmmm*

mach aus deiner HTML Datei ne PHP Datei also zB: bla.html - bla.php
einfach umbennen  und füge dort wo do das textfeld haben möchtest diesen code ein:


```
<?php
if (isset($submit)) {
   mail($empfaenger, $betreff, $text, "deine@email.de");
   alert("E-Mail wurde versendet");
}
?>
<form method="post" action="<?php print $PHP_SELF; ?>">
Empfaenger:&nbsp;<input type="text" name="empfaenger"><br>
Betreff:&nbsp;<input type="text" name="betreff"><br>
Text:<br><textarea name="text" row=7 cols=45></textarea><br>
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Abschicken">&nbsp;<input type="reset" value="ur&uuml;ck setzen">
```

dein webserver muss allerdings php unterstützen

grüße [23]^5^


----------



## gremmlin (20. Februar 2002)

ja wenn der server php oder so unterstützt dann kannste so nen formailer nehmen:

```
<form ACTION="sendmail.php3" METHOD="GET" name="form1" onSubmit="return check()">
			<table border=0 cellpadding=3 cellspacing=0 bgcolor="#000000" width="133">
        <td> 
            <table border=0 cellpadding=5 cellspacing=0 width=100% bgcolor="#000000">
              
                <td> <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="1">Deine 
                  E-Mail Adresse:</font><br>
              <input type="text" size="24" maxlength="100" name="email">
            </td>
          </table>
          <br>
            <table border=0 cellpadding=5 cellspacing=0 width=100% bgcolor="#000000">
              
                <td> <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="1">Betreff:</font><br>
              <input type="text" size="24" maxlength="1000" name="betreff">
            </td>
          </table>
          <br>
            <table border=0 cellpadding=5 cellspacing=0 width=100% bgcolor="#000000">
              
                <td height="192"> <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="1">Text:</font><br>
                    <textarea name="text" rows="10" cols="24" wrap="VIRTUAL"></textarea>
            </td>
          </table>
            <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><br>
            </font> 
            <table border=0 cellpadding=5 cellspacing=0 width=100% bgcolor="#000000">
              <td align=center> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="1"> 
                <input type="submit" value="Abschicken" name="submit">
								 </font></td>
            </table>
        </td>
      </table>
</form>
```

die php-file sieht dann ca. so aus:

```
<?

$mail="mail@mail.com";
$vtext="Ich habe das Mail bekommen!\nIch werde mich so schnell wie möglich darum kümmern!\n\nMFG";
$bestaetigung="Ihr Mail wurde gesendet.";

$text=str_replace("\\\"","\"",$text);
$text=str_replace("\'","'",$text);

mail($mail,$betreff,$text,"From: ".$email);
mail($email,$bestaetigung,$vtext,"From: ".$mail);
?>
```

wenn dein server kein php unterstützt, dann kannst du das auch so lösen indem du bei form action="mailto:mail@mail.com" allerdings wird dass dann über das email-prog des jeweiligen "feedbacker" gemailt!


----------



## Samuel (21. Februar 2002)

*wieso ....*

wieso kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht?


----------



## snowman (21. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute,

jetzt habt ihr cLAYer mit eurem Programmcodes erschlagen  
Dabei wollte er nur wissen, wie er ein Formular mit 3 Feldern erstellt.
Ob er jemals wieder kommt????

@cLAYer

Schau mal *hier* nach, sollte zum Einstieg reichen.

.greetings snowman


----------



## cLAYer (23. Februar 2002)

also leute erstmal danke für die antworten,
aber der einzige der wusste was ich wollte war snowman und es klappt auch  VIELEN DANK


----------



## snowman (24. Februar 2002)

Hier werden Sie geholfen  

.greetings snowman


----------



## Samuel (25. Februar 2002)

**

in dem falle is er doch nochmal gekommen 3-)


----------

